# aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht



## sanny (17. Aug. 2008)

Hallo da draußen!

Ich möchte die Betonwand eines Wasserbeckens begrünen.

Bevor ich jetzt mit Pflanztaschen und Pflanzterrassen anfange, kam die Überlegung auf, ob es denn wohl auch eine Kletterpflanze sein darf.

Ich habe zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. Ich pflanze in die Erde am Rand des Beckens eine Pflanze, die in das Becken herab hängt, bis zur Wasseroberfläche.
Problem dabei: Pflanzen wachsen richtung Licht und nach unten wird´s ja logischerweise eher dunkler. __ Efeu sollte es nicht sein, da die __ Enten das anfressen könnten (Vergiftung).
Irgendwelche Ideen, welche robuste Pflanze (gern stark wuchernd) da in Frage käme? 

2. Ich pflanze *hochwachsende *Wasserpflanzen/Sumpfzonen-Pflanzen, oder gibt´s __ Kletterpflanzen, die "nasse Füsse" lieben?

Bin dankbar für Tipps!!!!


----------



## Nymphaion (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Hallo,

für Variante 1 kommt Lysimachia nummularia (hieß früher mal __ Pfennigkraut, jetzt vermutlich Centkraut?) in Frage. Hängt schön nach unten und wuchert.
Obendrein blüht es hübsch in Goldgelb. Es gibt auch eine Variante (Lysimachia nummularia 'Aurea') mit hellgrünen Blättern.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

und für 2. gibt es auch was (ist aber auch giftig) Solanum dulcamara (__ Bittersüßer Nachtschatten)

MfG Frank


----------



## sanny (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Moin!

@ Frank: das ist ja echt ein sehr interessantes Gewächs. Für diesen Standort zwar "zu giftig", aber ich glaube, ich geh dafür noch ´n Plätzchen ausspähen! 

@ Werner: __ Pfennigkraut? Echt jetzt? Das steht hier überall in der prallen Sonne! Da wär ich nie drauf gekommen, daß das auch Schatten verträgt!
(Centkraut ist übrigens gut  )
Hab aber vergessen zu erwähnen, daß ca 2 m Höhenunterschied überwuchert werden sollen. 
Das packt das Pfennigkraut aber nicht, oder? Bei "Tante Wicki" stand was von 50-cm-Ausläufer...

Wie sieht es aus mit Wildem __ Wein????


----------



## Nymphaion (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Hallo,

wie schaut denn die Betonwand aus? Ist das vielleicht grobporiger Beton den man bewachsen lassen könnte? Es gibt nämlich Möglichkeiten Moose auf solchen Flächen anzusiedeln und das sieht recht hübsch aus.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Hi Sanny,

wilder __ wein verliert die Blätter, da haste ganz schön abzufischen.

Und der sollte dann nicht frei wurzeln dürfen und ausßerhalb des teiches stehen, = eine stabile, langhaltende Rankhilfe ist unbedingt erfoderlich !

und du musst immer gut rankommen.

Ich finde zwar die Färbung vom WW supi vorallem im Herbst aber im Winter isses Kahl. Hast Du schonmal an großblätrigen __ Efeu gedacht ?

Ich hab viel Clematis bei mir, muss aber immer gedüngt werden, verliert die Blätter im Winter und muss im Frühjahr gestutz werden = lohnt sich aber bei einer so tollen Blütenbracht.


Das __ Pfennigkraut hab ich auch, dient bei mir als __ Bodendecker - aber ich glaube nicht das es in 2m Höhe kriechen wird.

Am besten stell doch mal nen Foto von der zu bepflanzenden Fläch rein - dann kann man da eher ne Empfehlung abgeben.


----------



## sanny (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Oooooookay....... ich stelle ein Bild rein....... 
ABER NUR, WENN IHR MIR VERSPRECHT, EUCH NICHT WIEDER ZU ERSCHRECKEN!!!!!  

Immer, wenn ich Bilder einstelle :shock , antwortet keiner mehr!!!  

Ich weiß, es sieht böse aus, sehr böse sogar!

Aber ich bin ein sehr dickköpfiges Weib ( :crazy ) und wenn ich aus einer "betonierten Katastrophe" einen hübschen Ententeich machen will, dann krieg ich das -mit Eurer Hilfe und Erfahrung- auch hin!

Ich hab jetzt bewußt das "schlimmste" Bild genommen, was ich finden konnte!

Das Becken ist ein ehemaliger Jauchehochbehälter, wurde vor Jahren leergepumpt, lief über die Jahre -in denen das Gelände brach lag- voll Regenwasser. __ Wasserlinsen,  Libellenlarven, __ Rückenschwimmer, __ Wasserläufer, etc siedelten sich an. 
(daher wurde auch die Idee verworfen, das Becken leerzupumpen, zu säubern und wieder zu befüllen). 
Wasserwerte soweit ok (siehe "Wasserwerte"). 
Das Becken ist 15 m x 10 m, Wassertiefe zwischen 1,80 m und 2 m.
Die "Öffnung" ist 3 m x 10 m groß. Der Rest der Oberfläche ist mit "nicht-zu-bewegenden-Betonplatten" abgedeckt, wobei die linke Seite fast vollständig von der Sonne "unterschienen" wird, somit nur die rechte abgedeckte Seite komlpett beschattet ist.

Das alte Stahlgerumpel kommt natürlich weg und die Betonfläche wird begrünt!

So, nun also das Bild...... tief durchatmen....:


----------



## sanny (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

So, und noch ein paar!

Die Öffnung ist viel größer als sie auf den Bildern aussieht, liegt wohl am Aufnahmewinkel.

@Werner Die Idee hatte ich auch schon (fänd ich seeehr schön), aber ich glaube, dazu ist die Oberfläche etwas zu glatt?!? 



> = eine stabile, langhaltende Rankhilfe ist unbedingt erfoderlich !



Wie meinst Du das? Der ist doch selbsthaftend?!? 

Clematis sind auch wunderschön...., __ Efeu zwar auch, aber immernoch giftig... 
(man merkt, ich traue meinen __ Enten nicht wirklich viel Instinkt zu )


----------



## Eugen (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Hi Sanny



			
				sanny schrieb:
			
		

> Immer, wenn ich Bilder einstelle :shock , antwortet keiner mehr!!!



Na gut,dann will ich dir mal antworten.  



			
				sanny schrieb:
			
		

> Aber ich bin ein sehr dickköpfiges Weib ( :crazy ) und wenn ich aus einer "betonierten Katastrophe" einen hübschen Ententeich machen will, dann krieg ich das -mit Eurer Hilfe und Erfahrung- auch hin!



Deine Dickköpfigkeit in Ehren, aber ob hier aus diesem Forum für dieses Projekt große Hilfe kommt.  
Die mehrzahl der User hier versteht unter Teich was gaaanz anderes. 

Und dann auch noch einen "hübschen" Ententeich.  
Ich bin bei einigen bekannt für meinen Einfallsreichtum, aber hier stößt meine Phantasie auch an ihre Grenzen.  

Ach so  
Wohin sollen jetzt die angefragten Kletter- bzw. Rankpflanzen ?

  ich geb es zu, die Bilder haben mich schon etwas verwirrt.


----------



## Digicat (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Servus Sanny

Waren in dem "Teich" schon jemals __ Enten  

Denn ich kann mir die Landung und einen Start aus dem "Loch"   nicht ganz vorstellen, die sind ja keine Senkrecht-Starter.

Nur so, bevor du dir einen "schönen" Ententeich wünscht  .


----------



## sanny (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*



> ich geb es zu, die Bilder haben mich schon etwas verwirrt


Lieber Eugen, Du bist sooo tapfer!!!! 
Dafür bekommst Du jetzt erstmal einen dicken:  



> Deine Dickköpfigkeit in Ehren


Vielen Dank! 



> aber ob hier aus diesem Forum große Hilfe kommt


Leute, strengt Euch an!:beeten  
Wen soll ich denn sonst fragen, als Euch! 

Ich hab die Ideen, bei der Umsetzung brauch ich EUCH! 



> Und dann auch noch einen "hübschen" Ententeich


Ich weiß, das ist jetzt nicht so Eure Welt, (aber es sind doch auch nur 5 ), nur muß ich das ja erwähnen, muß ja mit berücksichtigt werden, bei der Pflanzenauswahl, etc...

Zu den Pflanzen:
Also, wenn Du das mittlere Bild nimmst, im linken oberen Eck, siehst Du die Außenwand des Beckens.
Das Becken ist an der Stelle außen mit Erde angeschüttet, somit könnte ich dann von draußen eine Pflanze setzen, die nach innen über die Außenmauer bis zum Wasserstand herabhängt.

Ich werde wahrscheinlich mit einigen unterschiedlich großen Schwimminseln arbeiten und jeweils am Rand entlang einen schwimmenden, bepflanzten Randstreifen anlegen und unterwasser evtl noch eine zweite Ebene errichten.
Was meintst Du dazu?


Helmuuuuut!!!!!! Dir auch ein BUSSI! (wo is mein Bussi-Smilie hin?)

Nein, das sind schon ältere Herrschaften, die bekommen (zusätzlich zu ihrer Schwimm-und-verschnauf-Insel) natürlich noch einen "Rentnergerechten" Ausstieg in Form einer breiten Rampe!


----------



## sanny (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

18. Nov. 2004 hat "Elfriede" zu einem selbstgestarteten Thema ( Drahtgitter, welches Material?) ein Bild eingestellt (Beitrag Nr. 6)...und auf der nächsten Seite sind auch noch Fotos.

Wie bekomm ich das hierher? Geht das?

*So* stell ich mir das vor, nur eben mit höher wachsenden Pflanzen an einer höheren Mauer und von oben herab die Kletterpflanze! 

Vielleicht könnt ihr Euch das dann besser vorstellen...


Edit: den mein ich 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1147/?q=geeignetes+material


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Zuerst solltést du entscheiden was du erreichen möchtest:

entweder nen schönen 4eckigen Teich oder so wie jetzt als Güllegraben mit evtl. __ Enten drinn die da nicht bleiben werden

Ich würd alles Rostige sofort ebenerdig abflexen.

Danach das __ Moos abkratzen. + Dann evtl. die Betonzwischendinger abstemmen.

Danach den Schmutz rausholen + Teichfolie rein (Beton bekommt immer Haarrisse)

Danach dann in Ruhe eine Bepflanzung + das entenhaus planen.


Meine Clematis ranken an nem Drathzaun mit grüner Gummibeschichtung.

Da du von einem sonnigen Standort sprichst, solltest du auch eine Möglichkeit einer Bewässerung haben.

Wohnst du denn da ? Hast du einen Elektro und Schlauchanschluss ?


----------



## sanny (18. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*



> Zuerst solltést du entscheiden was du erreichen möchtest:
> 
> entweder nen schönen 4eckigen Teich oder so wie jetzt als Güllegraben mit evtl. __ Enten drinn


Ganz klar: einen schönen 4eckigen Teich *mit* den 5 Enten drinn. 
So "schön" wie es MIT Enten möglich ist!   (um das klarzustellen... der Teich "gehört" den Enten, ich möcht ihn aber halt trotzdem auch optisch "schön" haben... grins)



> mit evtl. Enten drinn die da nicht bleiben werden


Wie jetzt? 



> Ich würd alles Rostige sofort ebenerdig abflexen.


Genau!



> Danach das __ Moos abkratzen


Werd ich tun!



> Dann evtl. die Betonzwischendinger abstemmen.


:shock Nie im Leben (geht mit keiner zu Verfügung stehenden Technik):? 



> Danach den Schmutz rausholen


Welchen? Ist keiner drin! Das Foto entstand während/kurz nach der Algenblüte!



> Teichfolie rein (Beton bekommt immer Haarrisse


Äääh, das ist DDR-Beton in "Bunkerstärke/Qualität" , der wird mich wohl noch überleben.....
Da müsste ich ja doch abpumpen und damit die ganzen kleinen Krabbler vernichten! 



> Wohnst du denn da ? Hast du einen Elektro und Schlauchanschluss ?


Strom und Wasser liegt da, "wohnen"  ja, in der Betriebswohnung, das Wohnhaus muß noch umgebaut werden.


----------



## andreas w. (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

hallo sanny, mal ne saublöde frage, wieso holt ihr euch im baumaschinenverleih keinen presslufthammer und gestaltet die "nichtzubewegenden betonplatten" mit dessen hilfe so, wie ihr die ränder haben möchtet.

ich würde die platten soweit wegstemmen, bis das ganze eine form hat und dem gewässer mehr licht und platz geben. einzäunen kannst das ganze immer noch.


----------



## Nymphaion (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Hallo,

Moose kann man mit Joghurt ansiedeln. Einfach die gewünschten Moossorten mit viel Joghurt mischen, den Pürierstab holen und solange 'huuuuuuiiiiii' machen bis Du eine grünliche Joghurtpampe hast. Die Pampe wird dann auf die Wände gestrichen und mit etwas Glück entwickeln sich dann dort schöne Moospolster - ausreichende Luftfeuchtigkeit vorausgesetzt.


----------



## Biotopfan (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Hei Sanny, mit fällt da spontan __ Winterjasmin zu ein. Der verliert zwar auch die Blätter, aber die sind nur sehr klein. Mit dem kann man herrlich alles zuwuchern lassen. Ich hab viel davon und könnte Dir noch eine Hand voll in Dein Päckchen stecken, mit Wurzelansätzen  (ist noch nicht unterwegs, hoffentlich hört es bald auf zu schütten, dann geh ich raus und mach es fertig...
Der überbrückt spielend 2m hängend... , ist glaub ich nicht giftig und blüht von Nov.-okt. wunderschön, wie Forsythien  Der zaubert Dir mit der Zeit den ganzen Beton weg. Und was zuviel ist reißt Du einfach weg...
Bei uns hängt er elegant von der Natursteinmauer herunter. Wie ein Wasserfall...
Was er macht, wenn er auf Wasser trifft weiß ich allerdings nicht...

http://www.fassadengruen.de/uw/kletterpflanzen/uw/winterjasmin/winterjasmin.htm



VG Monika


----------



## sanny (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

@Werner: 
Ich bin ja wirklich selten sprachlos, aber jetzt bin ich platt! 
Nimmt man da bestimmten Joghurt, wg. Fettgehalt z.B.?

(ich stell mir gerade das gerührte Gesicht meiner Schwiegermutter vor, wenn ich in der Küche stehe und "huuuuuiiii" mache, bis sie herausfindet, daß ich doch *nicht* endlich meine Begeisterung für´s Backen entdeckt habe! GRÖÖÖÖHL!)

@Andreas:
Verständliche Frage! Ich habe keine Ahnung, was die damals -außer Massen an Stahl und Eisenbewährung- in den Beton gemischt haben (deshalb nenne ich ihn immer DDR-Bunker-Beton), aber wenn heute die Welt untergeht, ist das einzige, was übrigbleibt aus genau diesem Material.
Wir mußten an anderer Stelle auch so eine (wesentlich dünnere) Platte entfernen....
Das war das erste mal, daß die Männer sich über SPRENGUNGEN unterhalten haben!:shock :crazy  
Und wir hatten einen Freund mit seiner Baufirma hier! Keine Chance!
Die Platte wurde letzendlich zwar erfolgreich zerstöhrt, die Maschinen aber beinahe auch und was das ganze an Zeit und Material gekostet hat.... frag nicht!
Und einfach ins Wasser plumsen lassen, ginge ja auch nicht.... nicht das die Fischlies (die mir so´n "Spassvogel" eingebürgert hat ) was auf´s Mützchen kriegen!
Als ich sowas bei den Männern erwähnte ....hab ich dann freiwillig die Flucht ergriffen!


----------



## Annett (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Hallo Sanny.

Wir kennen solchen Beton.... ein __ Giebel unseres Lehmhauses muss Ende der 70er Jahre "herausgefallen" sein.
Er wurde mit Hohlblocksteinen (sehen so aus, wie heutige Kellersteine) und seehr zementlastigen Mörtel neu aufgebaut. Der steht hier garantiert auch noch als letztes. :crazy 
Der Innen-Putz ist blau-grau... Kalk war wohl immer Mangelware, was man durch "ne extra Schippe" Zement versuchte zu kompensieren. 
Als wir versuchten diesen Putz zu entfernen, lachte er uns nur aus. Also blieb er dran.

Kurz nach der Wende durfte ich als Kind ähnlich harten Putz schon mal von Kellerwänden entfernen. Sch... Arbeit.

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass bei den Platten so ziemlich jede Maschine versagen will. 
Ist trotzdem jammerschade, weil es wohl nie einen natürlichen Eindruck geben wird, mit einer viereckigen Öffnung und so tief abgesenkter Wasserfläche.  
Son bissle fehlt mir leider auch die Fantasie, mir das Ganze als Ententeich vorzustellen.

Kannst Du nicht mal in die Bilder Deine bisherigen Gedanken/Vorstellungen einmalen? Wo was hin soll?


Vielleicht hilft uns allen das weiter!?


----------



## Elfriede (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Hallo Sanny,

ich hatte heute nur wenig Zeit und habe diesen Thread deshalb nur flüchtig gelesen, die Fotos angeschaut und dabei gedacht: Interessante Aufgabe, daraus  einen Teich zu machen. Wie gesagt, es war meine erste Reaktion, noch nicht wissend, dass Dir keine nennenswerten, finanziellen Mittel zur Verfügung stehen und die Betonabdeckung nicht entfernt werden kann.

Ich habe mir nun die Fotos noch einmal angeschaut und gelesen, dass Du die unschöne Konstruktion mit Pflanzen kaschieren willst. Die Situation wird sich dadurch nicht wesentlich verbessern, das Wasser liegt zu tief, der Grubencharakter wird bleiben und die ungünstige Proportion von 10x3m wird ihn noch verstärken. Wesentlich verbessern ließe sich der Eindruck schon durch einen höheren Wasserstand, der einen eigehängten Pflanzensaum möglich machte, allerdings ginge dadurch die Sicht auf das Wasser unter den Betonplatten zum größten Teil verloren.

Gut vorstellen könnte ich mir im hinteren Teil eine eingehängte bzw. auf einer Holzkonstruktion aufgelegte Wanne,  in der das Wasser fast bis zum  Niveau der Betonplatten stehen sollte um etwas an Teichcharakter zu gewinnen und die Proportion zu verbessern. Von dieser Wanne ( eventell aus Blech) könnte ein Kanal (Bachlauf) das Wasser mittels Schwerkraft über die Betonmauer rinnen lassen. Mit dieser Art Wasserfall, es könnte auch eine Rohrdurchführung durch die Mauer sein (um Kosten zu sparen), könnte man das Wasser auch tatsächlich wahrnehmen, bevor es in der Tiefe der Grube verschwindet. Mit einer hübschen Außengestaltung ließe sich auch noch einiges verbessern. Jedenfalls könntest  Du Dir auf diese Weise  große bauliche und kostenintensive Veränderungen ersparen und dennoch zu einer Anlage kommen, die ein wenig  nach Teich ausschaut. 

Wenns natürlich gar nichts kosten darf, wird Dir mein Vorschlag auch nicht viel helfen.

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Paros
Elfriede


----------



## sanny (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

So, ich mal ein wenig "gemalert". 

Tut mir leid, daß es wieder so winzig ist , aber ich bekomm das trotz Erklärung nicht anders hin, das ist zuviel für mein kleines Hirn! 

Ihr habt alle Eure Lupen zur Hand?  Dann legt mal los.... erkennt/versteht ihr was?

Das erste Bild zeigt die Draufsicht auf die bepflanzten und mit Steinen oder Wurzeln und Baumstämmen dekorierte Fläche inkl Entenhäuschen und Blick nach unten auf´s Wasser inkl. Rampe!
Das knallrote stellt die noch zu findende Rank-/Kletterpflanze da.

Das zweite Bild zeigt die Wand (bzw den von oben direkt sichtbaren Ausschnitt)von der Wasseroberfläche aus.

Auf dem dritten Bild sieht man die Wasserfläche ohne die verdeckenden Betonplatten.
Die betreffende Wand ist da, wo der Strich mit dem *A* ist.
Im Wasser selbst eine große und eine kleine Schwimminsel (z.B.), wie man sie aus dem Forum hier kennt.
Am Rand oben und unten im Bild sind jeweils zwei schwimmende (aber am Rand befestigte) Uferzonen geplant, die mit unterschiedlich hohen Pflanzen bepflanzt werden sollen.
Die Bauweise sollte in etwa so aussehen: zwei Stämme, dazwischen eingehangen Kunststoffgitterboxen unterschiedlicher Tiefe. Bei fehlendem oder nicht ausreichendem Auftrieb mit Styrodur o.ä. unterstützt.

Na? Was meint Ihr?


----------



## glasklar (19. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

hallo sanny:willkommen

ich habe sehr gute erfahrung mit __ geißblatt gemacht  
gibt es verschiedene sorten von. sind __ kletterpflanzen  sie blühen sie duften und sind __ immergrün 
oder wenn es etwas dezent sein soll kletterhotensie oder wie monika schreibt __ winterjasmin  nimm kein __ efeu und auch keinen wilden __ wein  wuchert viel zu sehr  
falls ich mal wieder eine digi bekomme werde ich diverse bilder von kletterpflanzen einsetzen


----------



## sanny (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Hi Willi!

Also wuchern ist hier eigentlich erwünscht! (und dazu noch möglichst schnell!)  
Die __ Geißblatt Arten sind wunderschön, sitzen hier teilweise an den Wänden.

Das mit dem __ Winterjasmin werde ich mal ausprobieren, ob er sich da wohlfühlt.

Die Hortensie, mit ihrer üppigen Schönheit, braucht halt auch ziemlich lange....:? 

Bilder? Bilder sind immer gut!


----------



## Luna (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Hallo allerseits!


Sanny, ein klasse Projekt hast Du da vor Dir!! Bin schon ganz gespannt wie es mal aussehen wird! ;o)

__ Geißblatt - ist das nicht giftig? Mir war so als ob ich da mal was gehört hätte, kann mich aber auch täuschen!

Bin selbst grad auf der Suche nach was kletterndes, hängendes, bodendeckendes und vor allem ungiftiges - deshalb hab ich Deinen Thread mal im Auge ;o) 
(irgendwie zweifel ich nämlich, genau wie Du, an dem Instinkt meiner Hunde *g*)


----------



## sanny (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Muß mal gerade was testen...... ist zwar jetzt verschwommen, weil ich´s "klein" gespeichert habe, aber für´s nächste Mal weiß ich´s ja dann!

Ja, dann legt mal los! Was meint ihr dazu?


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Super  

VG Monika


----------



## sanny (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*



> Super


 Einfach so ?  Bin ich jetzt schon fertig mit der Planung?  

Heißt also schon mal, man kann was erkennen und zuordnen....! 

Wenn was unverständlich ist, immer raus damit!


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Hei, jetzt mußt Du Dein schönes Gemalsel nurnoch in Pflanzen umsetzen 
Wie gut bist Du den im Gärtnern? Anfänger, Fortgeschrittener oder Guru?

VG Monika


----------



## sanny (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Ööööööh,........... *Improvisateur*!


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Sehr schön, das hat doch Potenzial. Ich frag nur, weil ich einen Link für Dich hab...

VG Monika


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Hallo Monika,

'das hat Potential'? Bist Du ein Nachkomme von Capability Brown?


----------



## Biotopfan (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

 Hei, wer ist das???

VG Monika


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Hallo Monika,

Lancelot Brown war ein englischer Gartenarchitekt des 18. Jahrhunderts. Wenn er einen neuen Auftrag bekam und er das Grundstück besichtigte, war sein Standardkommentar das Grundstück hätte Potential ('capability') - daher bekam er seinen Spitznamen 'Capability Brown'.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capability_Brown


----------



## sanny (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

@Monika:
Scheint, Du bist gerade geadelt worden!   Gratulation!2 


Hallo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Heeeelmut, Euuuuugen, Anneeeeett und alle andereeen!
(grööööhl) 

Wie sieht´s denn aus?
Ich warte auf kunstruktive Kritik und Verbesserungsvorschläge!:beeten 

Laßt mich hier nicht dumm sterben!  

Meint Ihr, das wär so machbar? Oder habt Ihr einen (oder zwei) bessere Vorschläge? 
Oder seht ihr da sogar irgendwo ´nen groben Denkfehler etc?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

ich hätte da noch eine,
 

anstatt was ranken zu lassen könntest du z.b. den graoßen schmalblättrigen __ Rohrkolben wachsen lassen oder irgendwas anderes was ohne rankgitter hoch wächst ?


----------



## sanny (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Oder beides?!? 
Umso schneller ist die Wand dicht!

Guckst Du!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Süüüüper Ideee  

im Baumrakt bekommst du sicher noch sonderangebotsrohrkolben zum sonderangebotspreis

und dann würd ich __ pfennigkraut oben einfplanzen und runterranken lassen (per handarbeit dazu drängen)


----------



## Annett (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Hallo Sanny,

ich habe nach wie vor ein wenig Bedenken, wegen der Kombination aus __ Enten und Pflanzen.
Ok, bei Olli_P geht das mit zwei Enten wohl recht gut... Hier ab Beitrag #75 mal lesen.
Und hier gibts auch noch was dazu: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/forum/showthread.php?p=152530/?q=enten#post152530

Da Du keine Folie benutzt (richtig?), könntest Du sogar __ Schilf (__ Schilfrohr) und den von Ralf empfohlenen Großen __ Rohrkolben nehmen. Für Folienteiche sind beide weniger geeignet.
Die Pflanzen sind relativ hart, sodass die Enten sie evtl. in Ruhe lassen.
Für __ Seggen könnte das auch zutreffen. Davon könnte ich jede Menge Samen anbieten.  
__ Hornkraut sollten die Enten ebenfalls eher links liegen lassen, da relativ hart und kratzig.

Ob sie ne Seerose leben lassen - 
Müßte man mit einer seeehr wüchsigen Hybride ausprobieren. Vielleicht lassen sie auch Mummeln (__ Teichrosen) ganz... müßte Werner eher was zu sagen können. 
Wenn sie genug Futter und Ablenkung haben, dann geht es vielleicht.
Aber 2m Tiefe sind für die meisten Sorten m.M.n. zuviel des Guten - ne große, umgedrehte Regentonne mit Entlüftungslöchern oder ähnliches, sollte als Auflage helfen.

Nur, wie kommt der Entendreck wieder aus dem "Teich"?  

Soweit erstmal von mir.
Aus meiner Sicht kann man bei solchen Projekten eh nur sagen "Versuch macht kluch". 

Aber ich drück Dir auf jeden Fall die Daumen.


----------



## sanny (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

__ Rohrkolben hab ich da! 

Und dank Suse auch __ Igelkolben! 

...Und ein Päckchen ist unterwegs....... 

Ich denke auch, das macht die Masse!

Ich bepflanze alle Gehege nach dem gleichen Prinzip:

die Pflanzen müssen entweder so hart sein, das nix drangeht (ohne gleich abzubrechen), oder so weich/elastisch/zäh, daß sie sich nach dem drüberlatschen wieder aufstellen (ohne zu zermanschen) oder aber sie müssen so schnell wuchern, daß es auch nicht schlimm ist, wenn mal was ruiniert wird!

Manches bewährt sich, manches muß ich dann doch retten! 

Mal sehen, ob Werner noch was dazu sagt...


----------



## Nymphaion (22. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Hallo,

ich wünsch Dir viel Erfolg mit dem Versuch, aber ich kann nicht recht daran glauben, dass Du Erfolg haben wirst.


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Aug. 2008)

*AW: aus Wasser selbstklimmende/rankende Pflanze gesucht*

Hihi, das muß ein Seelenverwandter von mir sein (dieser Brown)

Naja, man kann es ja mal versuchen mit dem "Teich". Ansonsten schick ich Brombeerranken zum totalen überwuchern, das man garnienixmehr sieht 
VG Monika


----------

